# Finally.....



## FallGuy (Mar 7, 2007)

Got my PX4 Storm SC 9mm. I love the feel of this weapon. The extender on the mag is really useful and with 13rds I won't miss:smt083. I can't wait to shoot this pocket rocket!


----------



## Spartan (Jan 1, 2007)

Nice. I haven't had a chance to handle one yet. What's the going rate of them?


----------



## FallGuy (Mar 7, 2007)

I have seen them from $525.00-$599.00. I have not had time to go to the range yet but I popped of a few rounds in the woods behind my house. It shoots like a dream! I shot into some ant hills and hit everything I was aiming at. I love the gerth and very low recoil.


----------



## Tuefelhunden (Nov 20, 2006)

Excellent! I'm jealous. Hope it proves to be worth the wait. Give us a range report once you've had a chance if you would. That way I can talk myself into going and trying to find one too.

Tuefelhunden


----------



## DjSaneR (Jan 13, 2007)

Great... F'ing great. I had money aside for over a year, JUST to buy the sub compact. I looked forward to every "release date" issued by Beretta, only for each date to be pushed back and let me down. I got tired of waiting for it so I decided to spend the money to help pay for my new snowblower. MY OLD SNOWLOWER WORKED FINE! Sure it was about 15 years old, and I wanted one that was electric start, but it worked fine. I haven't been very active in the firearms community because of the time my work duties require, so I wasn't aware that the subcompact was finally released... And now I read this post.. Someone actually has a sub compact.. :smt076

Moral of the story is, Sure I got a new snowblower...but after reading this post, this just BLOWS!

All joking aside, congratulations on your new addition! I'm sure it shoots like a dream! It definitely seems like a great CCW. Don't forget to post your review of it.

Enjoy!


----------



## twodogs (Oct 15, 2007)

I am considering this as my next purchase - anxious to hear feedback...


----------



## FallGuy (Mar 7, 2007)

Other then popping off a few caps in the back yard I have still not been to the range. Sad I know, but I snapped my Achilles tendon in August so I have been down and out. I will get there before Christmas though.


----------



## Ricardokid (Nov 26, 2008)

Congrats! Nice choice of weapons. I hope you enjoy yours as much as I do. It's very accurate and a powerful little piece!


----------

